# Axid cause rapid heart rate?



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have developed a racing heart that does not calm down, and am looking for meds that may be a culprit. I take axid for my gerd, but am going to find another solution, especially if it is the cause of my rapid (110 bpm) constant heart rate..do certain meds cause this?


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope you find this useful and informative.







Symptoms of Acid Reflux (GERD): Heartburn is the most common manifestation of GERD. It can vary from an occasional mild burning after overeating to a persistent severe discomfort that severely limits a person's lifestyle. It may be accompanied by regurgitation of gastric contents into the mouth or respiratory tree. This latter group of people may complain of night-time wheezing, coughing, hoarseness, a need to clear the throat repeatedly, or a sensation of deep pressure at thebase of the neck. People with significant GERD often has difficulty in swallowing. Swallowing may also be accompanied by pain. Blood loss may result from esophageal erosion and shallow ulcers over a long period of time, leading to iron deficiency anemia. People who vigorously and repeatedly abuse alcohol are prone to develop severe erosive esophagitis with bleeding.Complications of Acid Reflux (GERD): (1) Esophageal Stricture (narrowed esophageal lumen): People who develop strictures have had deep ulceration of the esophageal mucosa due to reflux damage. This may lead to esophageal obstruction. (2) Barrett's Esophagus (Columnar Epithelium): In people who have suffered from chronic reflux esophagitis, the normal squamous epithelium of the esophageal mucosa is replaced with specialized Columnar Epithelium, which is an indication of severe reflux. This condition can also lead to esophageal tumors, a cancer that is rising rapidly especially in white men, possibly related to obesity. (3) Pulmonary Aspiration: If refluxed material breaches the esophageal sphincter, it may easily spill into the larynx and the tracheo-bronchial tree resulting in wheezing, hoarseness, or coughing. Medical Management of Acid Reflux: The three different types of medications are often prescribed by physicians are: (1) Histamine H2-receptor antagonists: cimetadine (Tagamet), ranitidine (Zantac), Nizatidine (Axid), famotidine (Pepcid). Mechanism of Action: Histamine H2-receptor antagonists are potent inhibitors of all phases of gastric acid secretion. They inhibit secretions caused by histamine and gastrin. They also inhibit fasting, nocturnal secretion, and secretion stimulated by food, insulin, caffeine and others. see http://www.enh.org/Encyclopedia/ency/article/002585.asp (2) Prokinetic Agents: metoclopramide (Reglan), cisapride (Propulsid), bethanechol (Duvoid, Urecholine) Mechanism of Action: Prokinetic Agents do not inhibit gastric acid secretion. They stimulate motility of the upper GI tract without stimulating gastric, biliary or pancreatic secretions. Their mode of action is unclear. In patients with GERD and reduced lower esophageal sphincter muscle pressure (LESP), metoclopramide and cisapride increase the LESP, thus enhance the strength of esophageal peristalsis and rate of stomach emptying. Proton (Acid) pump inhibitors: omeprazole (Prilosec), lansoprazole (Prevacid), pantoprazole (Protonix), rabeprazole (Aciphex). esomeprazole (Nexium). Note: This is the most wide used drug that is prescribed by doctors. Mechanism of Action: Proton pump inhibitors belong to a new class of antisecretory compounds. They suppress gastric acid secretion by specific inhibition of an enzyme system called " acid (proton) pump" within the gastric mucosa. They block the final step of acid production. Currently most physicians prefer to prescribe proton pump inhibitors not only because they are newer drugs, but they also have a longer duration of action making it possible to take these drugs once a day rather than 2-4 times a day as with other groups of anti-reflux drugs. Drawbacks of drug therapy for Acid Reflux: Anti-reflux drugs are like a double-edge sword. They may be very effective in suppressing gastric acid secretion and accomplish healing of esophagitis, gastric ulcer and duodenal ulcers....but strong inhibition of gastric acid (HCl) secretion, which in turn "suppress" the secretion of gastrin (a hormone needed for digestion of protein) can at the same time cause an array of digestive problems simply because when food is present in the stomach, people who are taking these agents do not secret adequate gastric acid and enzymes for its digestion. This will cause indigestion, bloating, flatulence, constipation, esophageal candiasis plus possible side effects affecting other organs. These side effects are more severe when high protein diet (high content of meat, cheese, dairy products & beans) are consumed since protein digestion is initiated in the stomach and is essentially the only type of enzymatic digestion that occurs there. The Proton pump inhibitors, due to their sustained action may cause more digestive problems than Histamine H2-receptor antagonists. They should only be taken 4-8 weeks with repeat of 4-8 weeks therapy if desired result has not been achieved within the first 4-8 weeks therapy. Anti-reflux drugs are never meant to be taken long term. Long-term therapy will lead to accumulated side effects. Acid reflux may recur any time if you do not make major changes in your lifestyle. Anti-reflux drugs are only temporary treatments. If you any doubt, ask your pharmacist for a package insert of the prescription proton pump inhibitor you are taking. You should find the information right in the package insert. Think about this: Traditional medical doctors often tell their patients that they do not have alternatives. Obviously if they do not look beyond chemical drugs and the pharmaceutical representatives tell them that they do not have alternatives, then they will not have any alternatives to offer to their patients. An effective plant-based formula with multiple enzymes for digestion of proteins, starches, fats & fibers, is especially suitable for people with digestive problems and highly recommended with no side effects www.ultimate-enzymes.com Other Recommended lifestyle changes: Avoid food or excessive liquid 3-4 hours before bedtime Avoid overeating. Stop eating at your first "burp" Avoid cold or carbonated drinks, especially while eating. Do not lie down immediately after eating. Gravity can help prevent acid from backing up in your esophagus. Go for a walk or climb some stairs after meals if possible. Avoid strenuous exercises or physical work right after eating. Elevate head of bed by about 30 degrees. If you you do not have an adjustable incline bed, you might try using 3 pillows. Put one under your torso and 2 under your head. Lie on the left side to sleep. Avoid high protein diet (High content of meat, cheese, dairy & beans) Avoid spicy food, alcohol, cigarette, coffee, chocolate and peppermint. Alcohol, Caffeine and tobacco products stimulate the production of gastric acid, directly irritate esophageal tissues, and promote reflux. Avoid tight clothing around the waist especially during meal time (However be sure not to over eat.) Avoid constipation. Straining to pass impacted feces can place sufficient pressure on the abdomen to induce heartburn. Reduce fat, especially saturated fats and hydrogenated fats in the diet. Definitely avoid fried foods, which are some of the worst offenders Lose Weight. Obesity causes an exaggerated pressure on the abdomen Brush your teeth after dinner to discourage snacking at night. Avoid sleeping pills. They may aggravate reflux damage simply because you may not awake after a nocturnal reflux. .


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

"Irregular heartbeat" is listed as a side effect of all of the Histamine H2 Receptor drugs, including Axid, in "The Sensitive Gut: A Special Report from the Harvard Medical School." Check with your pharmacist! That doesn't sound like a pleasant effect from the drug...


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

It put me in the hospital for a night with extreme palpatations, short breaths and 153bpm heart rate.. I had an adverse affect to axid that was rare but intense. funny thing is I was on it for about 8 months before this happened. oh well, meds are only trust from us..


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I have written a reply to your topic about rapid heartbeats but pressed the wrong button so it is listed as a new topic. It is under racing heart. I hope you read it and it helps a little.I feel for you.


----------

